# AFX Pit Stop Holographic Theater



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

The Pit Stop Holographic Theater is almost ready to ship! We anticipate it will be available for sale the first week of December. Check out the AFXRACING website for additional information.

For more information: AFX Racing - Pit Stop Holographic Theater 

To find your closest retailer: http://http://afxracing.com/php/locator/


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

The way I see it, the kids will like it , me not so much. 
I don't know how many kids pack a phone already but little kids are probably not packing one yet.
I'm a real big AFX / Tomy fan and I hope it works out for them.

gt40


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I see that apps for other devices are on the way as well as other functions like lap counting.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Rich Dumas said:


> I see that apps for other devices are on the way as well as other functions like lap counting.


Rich,
The goal is to make this a complete race data setup including laps, times, etc. However, that will take awhile to come to fruition. More goodies coming next year.

Charlie


----------



## NickDowson (Nov 17, 2016)

I have seen an app like this as well, it won`t be hard to make a complete race data setup


----------

